# some new herping pics and videos :D



## richoman_3 (Aug 14, 2011)

went back to my spot today, and trialed some videos - let me know how they go, only thing that stuffs up is my voice? it sounds NOTHING like me :S :S

anyway here we go with the piccies

Marbled geckos - Christinus marmoratus






A CUTE baby bluey













Another bluey,





Spotted marsh frogs









And finally got a pic of one! - Lerista bougainvillii





Lampropholis guichenoti?





Wolf spider






and heres some videos
BEWARE, I KNOW MY VOICE SOUNDS RETARDED AND ANNOYING - I SOUND NOTHING LIKE THIS IN REAL LIFE SO .... MUTE IT hahaha

frogs are everywhere
MOV00915 - YouTube

more froggies and a cute bluey - i sound nothing like this, im quite embarrased posting this :/, oh well any of yous that know me know i dont sound like this ahaha - espicially when i go 'amazing' ***
MOV00892 - YouTube

gecko
MOV00883 - YouTube

gecko and bluey
MOV00906 - YouTube


ONE ANGRY BLUEY!
MOV00909 - YouTube

Wolfie
MOV00891 - YouTube

lerista
MOV00915 - YouTube



Nick 
let me know what you think of the videos, if i should start taking them from now on 

how do you embed videos?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice pics mate! I never see such colours on the spotted I find.
Haven't check the vids but I know what you mean with the voice. I took some video at the Zoo last week and I will definitely be adding a soundtrack over my voice.


----------



## XKiller (Aug 14, 2011)

Videos don't work for me but I'm on my phone....If you don't like your voice so much don't speek whylst filming.... I lernt that quite awhile ago, but i don't care what I sound like it was all the swareing comeing out my mouth lolit's allways good see the new generation of herps, good work.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 14, 2011)

Vids work fine on Pc.
That bluey was fiesty!!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd hold off on calling that Lampropholis guichenoti until someone with more experience than me has a look. Something just doesn't feel right about that id to me. 

Need to work on your Ato voice, then you'll be rocking the home videos.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 14, 2011)

yeah thats why i put an ? after it 
could it be a Niveoscincus metallicus??


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 14, 2011)

> yeah thats why i put an ? after it
> could it be a Niveoscincus metallicus??



Never seen a Niv, cannot say, just something seems a little off compared to the guichenoti I find here. By the way that's a really nicely coloured Tas, and good pics of it too.


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm enjoying these richoman keep it up!


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 14, 2011)

This is why I dont talk while filming :lol: sorry.
Nice finds though


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks all 

this summer i will have LOADS more pics of MUCH more different species


----------



## Tipsylama (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice photography you have there Nick.. i look forward to seeing more of your herping threads. i might have to chuck up some threads when it begins to warm aswell.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Skink-man said:


> Very nice photography you have there Nick.. i look forward to seeing more of your herping threads. i might have to chuck up some threads when it begins to warm aswell.



thanks


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah nick I love your videos, they sure are 'MAYZIN :lol:


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 15, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Yeah nick I love your videos, they sure are 'MAYZIN :lol:



so is this pede i haD for you


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 15, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> This is why I dont talk while filming :lol: sorry.
> Nice finds though


are you Aussie herps????


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 15, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> are you Aussie herps????


Nah I havent posted any herping videos, maybe I should. I have a video of me with a Coastal I found I could post, plus I could get videos of my gecko and stuff. MMM something to think about


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 15, 2011)

please do :]


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 15, 2011)

lol yes do it alex 

another freddo pics


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 15, 2011)

I filmed some but I almost sound as bad as you  lol
I'll try again. I wont post the coastal video as there are two, the first is better but I sound like and idiot in the second I dont talk but its pretty short.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 15, 2011)

just post em bro, mine were embarrasing, but being the fearless bastard i am i posted them


----------



## JordanG (Aug 15, 2011)

Nick u should really go the next step up with ur photography and get a dslr, that's what I'm doin and will be getting one myself soon ur photos are great as it is. Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Aug 16, 2011)

lol everyone says that about they voice when they hear it played back, i have vids to upload to youtube but i hate the sound of my voice witch is stopping me from uploading them. nice pics btw mate, and that cranky bluey was nice


----------



## eipper (Aug 18, 2011)

It is lampropholis guichenoti it's coming up for a shed. I would suggest you do not handle anything as it is illegal and you don't want to be charged with interfering with wildlifegood workScott


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks guys,
im trying to save up for a DLSR 

cheers scott!


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice pics! 
Never seen a Spotted Grass Frog with that intense bright green colouration before, although close to. The bluey has nice markings as well.
Who cares what your voice sounds like, it isnt that bad, have heard alot worse, and as stated above alot of people dont like hearing their own voice. Your voice will change in the next few years anyway.
You were correct in your id with Lampropholis guichenoti, they do vary a bit from pop. to pop. up the east coast, and in a recent paper i read that the northern and southern populations are genetically distinct and may prove to be 2 species, see what happens with that one. 
Niveoscincus metallicus are localised around Melbourne, from the coastal area of Port Phillip like Ocean Grove, Geelong and a little north, from areas of the Mornington Peninsula and the Yarra Valley beyond Lilydale and from Monbulk, Emerald and Gembrook areas and beyond.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks  - yeah the green ones are awesome, dont find to much

yeah ive seen HEAPS of different skinks on the peninsula


----------



## jordo (Sep 5, 2011)

Where abouts were these found (roughly)? The frog looks like Limnodynastes fletcheri, don't have a book with me to check the ID characteristics, but I was under the impression they were distinguished by the orange/pink "eyebrows". 
But since Scott hasn't said anything I'm doubting myself lol.


----------



## eipper (Sep 5, 2011)

Jordo,

The red flushing of the upper eyelids is an indicator, but certainly not good character. The feet, the arrangement and shape of the blotches and the call are the key features between fletcheri and tasmaniensis.

You get my email?

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 5, 2011)

hey jordo they were found in Melbourne western suburbs.

so yeah not fletcheri, they are more Northern VIC arnt they


----------

